# Suche Firmen für Bau eines Naturpools in Essen



## cocodilo (14. Aug. 2017)

Guten Abend,


wir beabsichtigen kurzfristig einen Naturpool in unserem Garten in Essen bauen zu lassen.

Wir denken an eine Größe von 7x 3,5 Metern Schwimmzone,unser Budget liegt bei € 30.000,-, für alles ,mehr geht leider nicht. Können Sie uns wohl sagen, ob wir damit auskommen und welche Firma dafür geeignet ist? Vielen Dank im Voraus, Cornelius Schmitz


----------



## ironniels (15. Aug. 2017)

Hallo und willkommen... Für 30000 ist einiges möglich.... Habt ihr denn konkrete Vorstellungen? Schon Teiche angeschaut?ein system zur Filterung ausgewählt?am besten vom Anbieter schon fertige Projekte zeigen lassen und durch selbst übernommene arbeiten Loch ausheben ,fliess  verlegen zB lässt sich Geld sparen....


----------



## Mr.DD (15. Aug. 2017)

Würde von jeder Firma die Finger lassen, die Kiesfilter vorschlägt also Drainagerohr-Kies-Pflanzen.

Naturagart Prinzip ist nicht schlecht mit ein paar Änderungen....
Wenn ihr da alles selber macht würden denke ich 10-15.000 reichen.


----------



## ironniels (16. Aug. 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> Würde von jeder Firma die Finger lassen, die Kiesfilter vorschlägt also Drainagerohr-Kies-Pflanzen.
> 
> Naturagart Prinzip ist nicht schlecht mit ein paar Änderungen....
> Wenn ihr da alles selber macht würden denke ich 10-15.000 reichen.


Kannst du das auch begründen mit dem kiesfilter?


----------



## Mr.DD (16. Aug. 2017)

Der setzt sich mit der Zeit zu, bis er nichts mehr aufnehmen kann dann kippt das Wasser....
danach darf man den gesamten Kies raus nehmen und waschen...was keiner macht also entsorgen und neuen rein 

der Kies fungiert nur als Biofilter, dann lieber eine Kammer mit __ Hel-X.


----------

